# From Canada, Traveling and Working on the Gold Coast



## Beth (May 20, 2010)

Hello! I am planning on moving from Vancouver BC to the Gold Coast in Aus in September. I will be getting a working holiday Visa. I am wondering what the job market is like in the Gold Coast. I have experience in Retail, Administration, and Marketing Promotions. I would love to find some Marketing Promotions companies but I'm having a bit of trouble finding any... Also, though I don't have experience, I may also look into working in a restaurant, bar, or hotel. In order to do this, it seems I need an RSA. I have "Serving It Right" which would be the Canadian equivalent, will that work in Aus or do I have to get an RSA as well? If I do, can I get it online (that's how we get serving it right) or do I have to take a course when I get there? Any other tips anyone has for me would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Beth said:


> Hello! I am planning on moving from Vancouver BC to the Gold Coast in Aus in September. I will be getting a working holiday Visa. I am wondering what the job market is like in the Gold Coast. I have experience in Retail, Administration, and Marketing Promotions. I would love to find some Marketing Promotions companies but I'm having a bit of trouble finding any... Also, though I don't have experience, I may also look into working in a restaurant, bar, or hotel. In order to do this, it seems I need an RSA. I have "Serving It Right" which would be the Canadian equivalent, will that work in Aus or do I have to get an RSA as well? If I do, can I get it online (that's how we get serving it right) or do I have to take a course when I get there? Any other tips anyone has for me would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


The GC is Australia's premier domestic/international tourist destination and plenty of commercial activity there re shopping, theme parks, resorts and holiday apartments regular/annual sporting events etc., it also having a few companies located there that market holiday packages and time share deals etc. 
Another area of Queensland very popular is the Great Barrier Reef and quite a few islands often looking for staff - Island Resorts Hotels & Accommodation - Island Holidays and Heron Is. is or was part of the Voyager group with other holiday destinations and now seems something to do with the international Delaware group.
About Deleware North
Even a Canadian connection there and perhaps you can see if you can make a connection at the international management level before leaving.

Voyager is left with just a resort at Broadbeach _[ southern GC ]_ it seems - Voyager Resort Broadbeach Gold Coast Queensland and that's one of the top restaurant precincts, close to the GC Convention Centre, and Jupiters Casino you can see in the background of that link photo, and often a fair bit going on there and perhaps some work.

You'll need the RSA and if you google Queensland RSA you'll see online options.

If you get a taste for the warmth and sunshine and want to stay longer, do not forget that with three months regional seasonal work you can get a second WHV and you do not need to do it too tough and could elect to do something like WWOOF Australia, but do not leave it too late.


----------

